# joslins tornament



## mysticalwaves (Nov 8, 2002)

to all the grapplers that are competing in this tournament i wish you guys break a leg and have fun and try not to get into troble
mysti
:yinyang:


----------



## ace (Nov 8, 2002)

Tonight My Friend Jdenz broke his
 Leg in Wrestling Practise.

It was a harsh feeling seeing My Friend
On The Floor in Pain

Even Worse when  he went to the hospital
By  Ambulince.

I Wish him a fast recovery.
He is A Warrior.

If I Win Again This Year.
I dedicate it To My Friend Jdenz.

I hope he can make it to the show
I know how bad he wanted to compete
I think he had a great chance at winning.


:waah:  Get Well Quick Brother.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 9, 2002)

I AM not out yet a little pain can't keep a grappler down lol..  Ohhh I want to have to working legs.


----------



## ace (Nov 9, 2002)

=-)


----------



## JDenz (Nov 9, 2002)

I will see how it is tomorrow.  I'll try and tape it see how things look.  There really isn't to much chance of breaking it anymore If I just play gi and get a sweep who know what can happen.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

WEll I was back rolling around a little bit with the big brace on I think I can roll a little until I take they take the screw out and I am back on the shelf.


----------

